# Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

Gibts eigentlich Friedfischangler abseits Wett/Gemeinschafts/Hege/Traditions/Königsangeln etc., die mit Zuckmückenlarven angeln????

Oder ist nur was fürs Wettangeln?


----------



## gründler (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

Zu 95% werden die nur bei Wettkämpfen benutzt (wenn erlaubt),weil auf dauer wird das für private fischen teuer und macht mehr arbeit als mit herkömmlichen Ködern.

Man könnte nur Jumbos als Hakenköder nehmen,aber richtig Sinn macht es erst wenn auch mit Zuckis gefüttert wird und da sind wa wieder beim Arbeitsaufwand.

#h


----------



## ulli1958m (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

Man liest fast immer nur darüber das bei Hegefischen es ein "muss" ist mit den Zuckmückenlarven zu angeln (wenn es vom Veranstalter erlaubt ist ) sonst hätte man keine Chance auf eine gute Platzierung.

Bin davon überzeugt das es auch nicht so einfach ist damit zu angeln.....wie, wann , wo man sie einsetzen kann/sollte.
Aber da gibt es bestimmt auch Infos im Netz

Werde dieses Jahr versuchen mit den Dingern zu angeln, wenn ich sie hier in der Gegend bekomme |rolleyes
Preiswert sind die Zuckis ja leider nicht #d

 |wavey:


----------



## ulli1958m (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

ups....gründler war schneller #6


----------



## gründler (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

Zuckis die was taugen gib's beim Ralf H.aus Berlin

http://matchanglershop.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=79&Itemid=99


Hier mal was zum lesen.


http://www.matchanglershop.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=124

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

Interessanter Lesestoff - merci!

Aber "Saisonpreise" etc. sind definitiv nicht schwäbisch..

Was bezahlt man denn nun so im Schnitt für nen Liter?
Vor allem wenn bei dem einen eh noch 11,90 Versand berechnet werden, egal wie viel man bestellt..

Und wie muss man die hältern, bzw. wie lange halten die denn??

Und vor allem:
Fangen die wirklich so gut?


----------



## Ukel (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

Manchmal gibt es im Baumarkt in der Zooabteilung oder im Zoofachgeschäft im Winter! kleine Tütchen mit großen Mückenlarven, Inhalt ca. 20 Exemplare für ca. 1,50 €. Die kommen in der kalten Jahreszeit gern mit zum Stippen, und ja, sie fangen definitiv besser, manchmal sind sie die einzige Möglichkeit, überhaupt etwas zu fangen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessanter Lesestoff - merci!
> 
> Aber "Saisonpreise" etc. sind definitiv nicht schwäbisch..
> 
> ...


Joo, aber nur wenn man den Umgang damit ebenfalls beherrscht. 

#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und vor allem:
> Fangen die wirklich so gut?



Die sind nicht umsonst bei vielen Wettangeln verboten. 

Ich habe mal bei einem Angler zugeschaut, der Ahnung hatte, wie man das Zeug einsetzt. Die um ihn herum sitzenden Stipper hatten faktisch keinen Biss mehr und bei ihm ging die Post ab. Totaler Fressrausch, selbst bei größeren Barschen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

hmmm, interessant (aber auch teuer ;-)
Da muss ich mich wohl mal doch näher mit beschäftigen, wenn die so gut fangen...


----------



## gründler (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

Regenwasser oder Destil. ansonsten hat man 2-3 Std später tote Zuckis. Die können kein Leitungswasser ab,auch nicht die Zuckis ins Futter geben fast alle Futtersorten enthalten Salze Zucker etc.das ist der sofortige tot bei Polnischen (Süßwasser Zuckis),sie verbrennen sozusagen. 

Nur mit Lehmbällen werden Zuckis eingebracht...ist so ne kleine Wissenschaft für sich,aber wer damit Ümme kann der fängt meistens besser als der Maden Würmer etc.Nachbar. 

Alternativ kann man Tümpeln gehen,also selber suchen..Aber das ist in De.mittlerweile fast überall verboten worden,Offizell.......
#h


----------



## Sneep (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

Hallo,

das fischen mit Mückis ist eine verlorengegangene Kunst.

Ich habe eine ganze Zeit nur mit der Kopfrute und häufig auch mit Mückis gefischt.

In der Regel wurden die selbst gefangen. Das war eine spannende Sache, weil die Bäche an Sammler verpachtet waren und die passten sehr gut auf. Die kleine Futterlarve ist die Larve einer Zuckmücke und lebt nur in verschmutzten Bächen im Schlamm. Die Larven sitzen in einer hellen Schicht an der Oberfläche. Diese Schicht mit einem Kescher abschöpfen und den Schlamm heraus waschen. Den Rest in einen Eimer geben und ab nach Hause.

Den Inhalt der Eimer  in Zwiebelsäcke geben und so aufhängen, dass sie in dem unteren Eimer im Wasser hängen. Über Nacht haben sich die Larven aus dem Sack gearbeitet und können aus dem Eimer ausgesiebt werden. Zur Haltbarmachung werden sie in Zeitungspapier eingeschlagen, Das Papier nicht nass machen und kühl lagern. 

Beim Fischen dürfen und müssen die Larven nur mit einem ganz feinen Lehm in Kontakt kommen. Larve und Lehm mischen und damit anfüttern.Der Lehm sorgt dafür, dass hunderte roter Larven über dem Futter stehen und zuckende Bewegungen ausführen. Das macht den Reiz des Köders aus.
Als Hakenköder kann man normale Larven kleben oder eine größere Art, den Vers de Vase aufziehen. Diese Art lebt in Tümpeln mit viel Laub darin. Sie sind nicht einfach zu finden und die Tümpel  waren top secret.

Heute wird das ganze daran scheitern, dass Mückis und Schlamm weg sind und stattdessen da jetzt Forellen herum schwimmen.
Heute kommen fast alle Larven aus Russland und werden überwiegend zu Zierfischfutter verarbeitet. Wer hier Beziehungen hat, sollte das nutzen. sonst sind die Tierchen unbezahlbar.

Mückenlarven sind aber kein Wunderköder. Der größte Nachteil ist, dass auch Jung- und Kleinfische darauf stehen.

In NRW braucht man zum entnehmen von Fischnähtieren die Zustimmung des Fischereirechtsinhabers, also des Verpächters.

Sneep


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Die kleine Futterlarve ist die Larve einer Zuckmücke und lebt nur in verschmutzten Bächen im Schlamm.


Entstand die also nach den Menschen oder wer hat vor denen die Gewässer verschmutzt? 
;-))

Sorry, kennst mich ja, konnts mir nicht verkeifen.
;-)))

Aber schon mal gut, wenn Larven-Praktiker schreiben!!

Thx!!!!


----------



## Sneep (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

Hallo,

das fischen mit Mückis ist eine verlorengegangene Kunst.

Ich habe eine ganze Zeit nur mit der Kopfrute und häufig auch mit Mückis gefischt.

In der Regel wurden die selbst gefangen. Das war eine spannende Sache, weil die Bäche an Sammler verpachtet waren und die passten sehr gut auf. Die kleine Futterlarve ist die Larve einer Zuckmücke und lebt nur in verschmutzten Bächen im Schlamm. Die Larven sitzen in einer hellen Schicht an der Oberfläche. Diese Schicht mit einem Kescher abschöpfen und den Schlamm heraus waschen. Den Rest in einen Eimer geben und ab nach Hause.

Den Inhalt der Eimer  in Zwiebelsäcke geben und so aufhängen, dass sie in dem unteren Eimer im Wasser hängen. Über Nacht haben sich die Larven aus dem Sack gearbeitet und können aus dem Eimer ausgesiebt werden. Zur Haltbarmachung werden sie in Zeitungspapier eingeschlagen, Das Papier nicht nass machen und kühl lagern. 

Beim Fischen dürfen und müssen die Larven nur mit einem ganz feinen Lehm in Kontakt kommen. Larve und Lehm mischen und damit anfüttern.Der Lehm sorgt dafür, dass hunderte roter Larven über dem Futter stehen und zuckende Bewegungen ausführen. Das macht den Reiz des Köders aus.
Als Hakenköder kann man normale Larven kleben oder eine größere Art, den Vers de Vase aufziehen. Diese Art lebt in Tümpeln mit viel Laub darin. Sie sind nicht einfach zu finden und die Tümpel  waren top secret.

Heute wird das ganze daran scheitern, dass Mückis und Schlamm weg sind und stattdessen da jetzt Forellen herum schwimmen.
Heute kommen fast alle Larven aus Russland und werden überwiegend zu Zierfischfutter verarbeitet. Wer hier Beziehungen hat, sollte das nutzen. sonst sind die Tierchen unbezahlbar.

Mückenlarven sind aber kein Wunderköder. Der größte Nachteil ist, dass auch Jung- und Kleinfische darauf stehen.

Sneep


----------



## thanatos (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

ja sie sind sehr fängig ,bei vielen Wettkämpfen sind sie verboten um
 die Chancengleichheit zu wahren ,sie sind ja nicht für jeden beschaffbar.
 Das anködern ist schon etwas fummelig ,ein bekannter von mir hat sie 
 mit Sekundenkleber angepegt .
 als Futterzusatz haben sich Tubifexe genauso gut bewährt und sind leichter beschaffbar .


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

Das das Angeln mit Zuckis eine verlorene Kunst ist, kann ich hier so nicht Unterschreiben. Die sind eben extrem teuer. Wenn ich es recht im Kopfe habe, dann gehen für einen halben Liter Jumbos( also die für den Haken) mal locker ein Fuffi drauf. Von daher sind die bei Volksangeln, wie dem Bollmanpokal hier am Silo meist verboten. Problem, wer es sich leisten kann oder diese sogar gesponsert bekommt, hält sich meist nicht dran. Und wenn du neben einem sitzt, der Zuckis fischt, dann brauchst du in der Regel dein Zeug nicht mehr Auspacken. Für den , ich sage mal jetzt etwas provokant, Dödelangler wie mich sind die nichts. Zu teuer und zu aufwendig im Einsatz. Das fängt mit der Hälterung an und hört mit der Futtermischung noch lange nicht auf.


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

Sie sind ein Top Köder und leider steht das Kroppzeug da genauso drauf wie die großen. 
Aber wie andere schon geschrieben haben sehr teuer,teils schwierig zu beschaffen und etwas kompliziert bei der Anwendung.
Anködern einfach mit Sekundenkleber,das geht am scnellsten.
Zeit ist Fisch.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

ich kannte das von früher (vom zugucken, nie selber gemacht, daher muss ich ja doof fragen) das man die Teile ans Mystic am Haken geklebt hat.

Schreckt der Sekundenkleber nicht ab (Geruch)??
Und wie hält das im Wasser?


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

Der Haken wird nur benetzt mit dem Kleber.
Nix mit Tropfen dran .
Wenn ein Tropfen oder ne dicke Nase von dem Kleber dran ist abpusten.
Das wird sonst nichts.
Der dünne Film am Haken reicht völlig um ein paar Zuckis zu befestigen.
Hält sofort und dauerhaft.
Was den Geruch angeht konnte ich nichts nachteiliges feststellen.
Mystic und Taubenmist richt da wesentlich intensiver.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

man lernt echt nie aus - merci!!!!!


----------



## Sneep (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

Hallo,

das ist deswegen eine aussterbende Kunst, weil es in den Bächen keine mehr gibt und gekaufte Ware nicht zu bezahlen ist. Jüngere Anglergenerationen sind damit nie in Berührung gekommen.

Was das Mystics betrifft, so haben wir das überwiegend pur gefischt, also ohne angeklebte Mückenlarven.Das ging auch einigermaßen mit normalem Futter. Im Gegensatz zu Mückis gingen auf Mystics fast nur die richtig großen Rotaugen.

Was die Fische an dem Sekundenkleber-Geruch so geschätzt haben, war mir auch immer ein Rätsel. Im letzten Jahrhundert war es möglicherweise das Einzige, was die Fische in Maas und Rhein überhaupt orten konnten in der Brühe.
Als die Flüsse zunehmend sauberer wurden, wurden Maden immer fängiger und die Wirksamkeit von Ködern wie Mystics ließ nach. Es ist aber noch immer einen Versuch wert eine Kombi aus Maden und Kleber zu fischen.

sneeP


----------



## phirania (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

Mit den angeklebten Mückenlarven sind wir immer auf Renke gegangen hat wunderbar geklappt.
Ist zwar immer ein Warsinnsarbeit gewesen,aber hatte man 1bis 2 Hegene damit bestückt hats für den ganzen Angeltag gereicht.


----------



## thanatos (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich kannte das von früher (vom zugucken, nie selber gemacht, daher muss ich ja doof fragen) das man die Teile ans Mystic am Haken geklebt hat.
> 
> Schreckt der Sekundenkleber nicht ab (Geruch)??
> Und wie hält das im Wasser?



;+ stinkt Mystic nicht genauso pervers  ,ich war jedenfalls 
 erstaunt das es die Fische nicht vergrault hat .


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*



phirania schrieb:


> Mit den angeklebten Mückenlarven sind wir immer auf Renke gegangen hat wunderbar geklappt.
> Ist zwar immer ein Warsinnsarbeit gewesen,aber hatte man 1bis 2 Hegene damit bestückt hats für den ganzen Angeltag gereicht.


Wie lange bleiben denn die angelbar (also wie viel Bisse halten die angeklebten denn aus?)???

Thema kleben/Mystic:
Mystic wusste ich halt, dass das funzt trotz (wegen?) Uhugeruch, Sekundenkleber war halt für mich andere Nummer (und null Ahnung), daher die Frage...


----------



## gründler (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie lange bleiben denn die angelbar (also wie viel Bisse halten die angeklebten denn aus?)???
> 
> .




Also beim Stippen sind die meistens nach einem/zwei bissen platt und ausgelutscht,abgenudelt etc.

Bezw.nach jedem biss muss/sollte kontrolliert werden was noch da ist.


Ausser man nimmt die Zuckis von Berkley im Glas,die halten mehr aus,da künstlich.


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

Hat die auch schon jemand auf Grund eingesetzt, oder nur beim Stippen?


----------



## gründler (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat die auch schon jemand auf Grund eingesetzt, oder nur beim Stippen?



Du meinst 10Stk. auf nen Haken und hinlegen...beim Stippen werden Zuckis auch schon mal am 80cm Vorfach komplett aufliegend angeboten.Das funzt genauso als wenn du sie 2cm über dem futter anbietest.

Nur mehr als 3 Stk. habe ich noch nicht gefischt und nen 6er Aalhaken voll mit Zuckis habe ich auch noch nicht getestet.

Zuviel Wissen ist manchmal nicht gut verleitet zum schreiben^^

Wer Zuckis mit Maden nachbauen mag,man nehme Pinkis ziehe die erste fast durchn ganzen Körper auf die zweite halb die dritte nur in der Spitze,diese form ähnelt einem Zucki.

Dann gibt es halt noch künstliche oder den Rotwurmtrick usw.usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

müsste man also mal testen?


----------



## gründler (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

Ja nur sehe ich die gefahr bei größeren haken das die fehlbisse drastisch steigen,dadurch werden die Zuckis abgefressen und nach paar min liegt der Haken blank da.Also wenn dann da wo wenig Kleinfisch ist bezw. Skimmer und co fast nicht vorhanden.

Weil zb. nen 6er Haken mit 15 Zuckis schwer ist,eher gefühlt wird usw.sie nuckeln also solange rum bis Haken blank ist und du kriegst es nicht mal mit.

Nicht umsonst werden beim Zuckifischen kleinste Haken 18-24er und dünnste Vorfächer (06-0.10mm) und Schnüre benutzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

Spinnfäden.....
;-))))

Da bin ich als Spinner andere Kaliber gewohnt ;-))


----------



## gründler (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

Ja also wer meint er kauft jetzt mal nen halben liter beim Ralf und macht beim nächsten Vereinsangeln alle gnadenlos mit 60kg brassen platt,dem sei gesagt es gehört schon einiges an Erfahrung dazu und die kommt nur wenn man damit regelm. Angeln geht.

Aber nicht von einmal mit Zuckis los und absahnen.

Kleiner Einblick:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-itpGMbd1sU


----------



## thanatos (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

#6 so isset wer mit anderen Ködern `ne Null ist, ist mit sauteuren Gerät,Futter und Nonplusultra Köder besten Falls
 `ne o,o1   

 Was die Haltbarkeit oder -wieviel Fisch bekomme ich mit einer Beköderung 
 Zuckis max.2
 Made bis zu 5 + #6
 Teig 1 
 Berkley Kunststoffmade max 7 

 und nun noch ein Paar unschlagbarer Stippköder 
 Pflaumenmade und die kleine grüne Raupe die man im 
 Sommer unter Eichen findet wenn sie sich abseilen #6
 leider kaum in ausreichender Menge beschaffbar :c


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*



thanatos schrieb:


> und nun noch ein Paar unschlagbarer Stippköder
> Pflaumenmade und die kleine grüne Raupe die man im
> Sommer unter Eichen findet wenn sie sich abseilen


Wat es alles gibbet ;-)))

Vorteil Zuckmücke (und warum ich drauf kam:
Natürlich im Gewässer vorkommend.


Dass man da vorher studieren muss, hätt ich auch nicht gedacht..
Wohl gut, dass es für Gelegenheitsfriedler wie mich auch Maden und Würmer gibt, hab ich den Eindruck..

Dran bleiben tu ich trotzdem..

Denn ich hab inzwischen entdeckt (Schwabe halt), dass man für ca. 300 Jumbomückenlarven als Hakenköder 4,50 bezahlt. Wenn man guckt was Würmer kosten.......


----------



## feederbrassen (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorteil Zuckmücke (und warum ich drauf kam:
> Natürlich im Gewässer vorkommend
> 
> ...


Jipp, bei uns fängst du deswegen zeitweise keine Plötze weil die nichts anderes fressen. 
Ich Ernte die mit nem Futterkorb den man vorher mit einem Stück von einer Damenstrumpfhose bis auf die Öffnung verschließt. 
 Muss man nur wissen wo man sie finden kann.


----------



## Sneep (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

Hallo,
große Larven, der vers de vase ist nur als Hakenköder gut. Als Futter liegen die nur auf dem Boden oder graben sich ein.
Das Gewusel der Futterlarven findet nicht statt.

Zu exotischen Ködern fällt mir die Strauchmade ein, ein sehr guter Winterköder auf Rotaugen. Diese Schmetterlingsraupe überwintert in abgestorbenen Stängeln des gemeinen Beifußes. Sie ist gelblich oder rosa gefärbt und ziemlich empfindlich.
Wie beim Bambus wird der hohle Stängel in Kammern unterteilt. Ist im Stängel ein kleines Loch zu sehen, ist in dieser Kammer eine Raupe.
Diesen Köder habe ich vor Jahren ziemlich erfolgreich im Winter getestet.

SneeP


----------



## Allround-Angler (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Zu exotischen Ködern fällt mir die Strauchmade ein, ein sehr guter Winterköder auf Rotaugen. Diese Schmetterlingsraupe überwintert in abgestorbenen Stängeln des gemeinen Beifußes. Sie ist gelblich oder rosa gefärbt und ziemlich empfindlich.
> Wie beim Bambus wird der hohle Stängel in Kammern unterteilt. Ist im Stängel ein kleines Loch zu sehen, ist in dieser Kammer eine Raupe.
> Diesen Köder habe ich vor Jahren ziemlich erfolgreich im Winter getestet.
> 
> SneeP



Da werden Erinnerungen wach, gab`s mal vor über 30 Jahren einen Artikel im Anglerkurier|rolleyes.
Sauerampfer habe ich gefunden, Beifuß leider nicht.

Aber zurück zu den Zuckis: Werde es wohl dieses Jahr probieren mit selbstgesuchten oder vielleicht führt ja ein Zoo-Shop mal wieder welche.


----------



## Sneep (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

Hallo,

beim selber suchen unbedingt nur die oberste, helle Schlammschicht abheben. Durchwühlt  man den Schlamm, ist der Bach fürs erste ruiniert. Deshalb haben die Pächter ihre Bäche so überwacht. Das ging nicht um ein paar Mückenlarven, aber diese Laien haben den Bach oft für den Rest der Saison wertlos gemacht.
Geht man pfleglich mit dem Bach um, kann man alle paar Wochen sammeln kommen.
Ich fürchte, dein Plan wird daran scheitern, dass es solche Bäche nirgendwo mehr gibt.

SneeP


----------



## angler1996 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zuckmückenlarven  - nur für Wettangler?*

ja , hab ich ne Weil gebrauc´ht, um zu begreifen, was die Rüssler in der einen Ecke suchten , die waren nur da am Fressen.

 Rein theoretisch könnte man Kohlraupen züchten, bringt aber wenig Freunde


----------

